# Autosmart Shopping List - what am I missing.



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Right,

I need to go to my local trade counter and am after the following

•	New HD Wax
•	PAZZAZ (interior) 5Ltr - need a new bulk interior
•	TRIM WIZARD (external) 5Ltr - want to try something else
•	G101 (general cleaner) 5Ltr

Considering Finish??
_
Link to the only page/site i can see that lists there stuff_

Already got Platinum, Cherry Glaze, Reglaze, Smartwheels, Tardis, Mirror Image, Highstyle, Glass Clear, Duet, (all 5ltrs), starburst, Carnauba Gold Wax, Restore.

Anyone suggest anything I am missing???, luckily the trade counter is only 3 miles away but would prefer to get it all in one hit


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

brisk-blast-tango-autowash of top of my head ill look tommorow up at 4in morning


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

glass clear silver screen


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i prefer finish to pazzaz. id only use pazzaz if you are in a bodyshop environment


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

i wouldn't be without AS Finish or Silver Screen


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Swirl air freshener.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Agree with Ian on the Pazzaz, prefer Finish my self.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the forums going AS mad. must be the things of 2010 so far  lol


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what you reckon to tango


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> what you reckon to tango


tastes nice!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

gfrankland said:


> tastes nice!


:lol:i knew that somebody would say that


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Products I use

AS Duet - 25l drum
AS Smart Wheels - Great acid free whell cleaner - 25l drum
G101 - Best APC you could ask for - 25l drum

Pazzaz - 5l
Finish - 5l - As OP, I prefer Finish
Tango - 5l - Use as a drying aid and also use on my sill/hinge area, Gives just waxed finish 
Glass Clear - 5l
Rubber dressing - 5l - Use for tyres and rubber mats
Blast airfreshener - A little goes a long way! New bubble gum scent is awesome!
Brisk Vif - Foam interior cleaner with colour brighteners
Brisk Low Foam - 5l - Use in a sprayer of better still in a wet vax
Midnight - Carpet dye which I use for worn discoloured mats
Gelsol - Chewing gum remover -Always good to keep a can just in case.
Tardis - 5l - Brilliant tar and glue remover.

Majority of products from AS are ver economical and more you buy cheaper they get :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I love the stuff (helps when one of my mates owns the franchise), but I have had samples of most in the past (still odd bit remaning) but wanted to top up for the "season"


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Karl0308 Just a quick question on the tango as a drying aid, do you use it neat or dilute it?
Sorry to the op for the hijack.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have used it both neat and diluted for drying aid. I find diluted at about 
4or5-1 best IMO,the instruction on the container says spray and sponge on then rinse off, I just spray on like with most drying aids. As alot of the cars I valet first time round have no protection at all, It helps turn them around quicker, Then give them the 'sales' pitch of the benfits of protecting the paintwork and have a happy returning customer :thumb::wave:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cant stand tango got 4.5 litres of it in the hut if anyone wants to buy it lol.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

try aquawax instead of tango, i think tango is more of an ONR product. spray onto a dirty car, wipe off!

leaves a nice finish and protection. i just spray it onto a car after ive mitted it, and blast it off


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Tried it also Ian still not a fan, back to my trusted AG rinse aid mate love it.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

How much for your Tango,lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£10 plus P&P got an AS bottle with it too you can have,

Only thing about posting is in-case it leaks.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Graham, I will have it off you if Karl doesnt want it.

Steve


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Just got 25 litres of High Foam Plus, 25 litres of Autowash and 25 litres of G101!

Should do me a while...

Brian


----------

